# Hacer un capturador de datos (Data Logger) con PIC



## Meta (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola:

Llevo un tiempo en diseñar un Data Logger. Tengo intención de hacerlo capturar señales del puerto serie *asíncrona* de la normativa RS232. Primero buscar información como este que cuenta algo. 

http://pipelara20.tripod.com/txserial.htm

Si hicieras o serías capaz de hacer un Data Logger. ¿Cómo lo diseñarías? Es decir...

*1)* ¿Qué datos o _protocolo_ quieres capturar, RS232 asíncrona o síncrona, I2C, SPI, USB o todos en modo selección? _(Mejor centrarse en uno primero)._

*2)* ¿Le interesa capturar los datos con un PIC y guarfarlo en una EEPROM externa? _(Puedes poner 4 24LC1025 como si fuera una, ya serían 4 Mbit)_.

*3)* ¿Con cuál microcontrolador? _(Depende de los patillajes a usar, memoria programa, EERPOM y RAM)._

*4)* ¿Estás dispuesto a colaborar? _(Colaborar en sentido de mostrar información para ayudar, ideas, consejos, etc, no tiene porqué saber de microcontroladores pero, podrás hacer un Data Logger cuando lo acabe el hardWare y un fantastico manual paso a paso cargado de detalles como puedes ver este ejemplo que hice hace tiempo)._

Ver ejemplo.

*5)* Si alguien quiere diseñar un programa interfaz del PC para ver valores lo haré con C# _(más adelante también con C++ y VB .net)._

*6)* Preguntarse a si mismo. ¿Realmente quiero un Data Logger?

Hay Data Logger de capturar muestras de temperatura com puedes ver abajo.
http://www.xbot.es/microplans/regtemp.htm

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 8, 2010)

Ese es uno de los proyectos que tengo para este año !! Yo tengo algo mas cocinado entre manos..

Vamos por partes:

1º - Sería USB en conjunto con PIC18F4550 o PIC18F2550 usando protocolo HID.
2º - Mis datos serían guardados en una memoria SD usando protocolo FAT16.
3º - Se pueden documentar los avances en el mismo foro y cuando todo este listo hacer un manual de uso.
4º - La interfaz para la PC tendría que poder mostrar los datos guardados en la memoria.

Eso sería un vistazo general a lo que se puede hacer.... yo en este momento estoy en etapa de diseño de una entrenadora universal clonica de una posteada en UCONTROL para probar todos los proyectos del año de una vez... además de estar diseñando una versión clonica del PicKit2 para poder seguir con mis proyectos ya que el picKit2 que tenía original se me rompió..


----------



## eidtech (Ene 8, 2010)

Yo le agregaria un modo "Online/Offline"....... en modo Online, lo que capture lo mando al momento por el puerto USB funcionando como un analizador logico.... y modo Offline, lo guardo en la memoria sin necesidad de estar conectado a la PC, y luego descargo los datos... esto trabajando como data logger.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 8, 2010)

Si lo ponemos como decis vos eidetech... hay cosas que tener en cuenta:

1º - Cual sería la velocidad de muestreo y visualización de datos estando en modo online ??
2º - Idem offline....
3º - Cuanto ocuparía en la memoria almacenar un dato...y cuanto tomaría llenarla ??
4º - Como cambiaríamos de modo ??


----------



## Meta (Ene 8, 2010)

Tu proyecto lo veo demasiado avanzado, ese es idel y muy bueno como mismconocimientos para ello no llegan. Por ahora me conformo con uno sencillo para tener algo y de paso coger experiencia empezando por lo bajo.

Sobre el PicKit 2 ya presentaron uno que pudes ver en este PDF, de todas maneras si hago un,o lo hago con el *PicKit 3*.







http://www.msebilbao.com/notas/downloads/USB-PIC'Burner Manual de usuario.pdf






Lo del modo online es otro mundo, aunque ya se hacerlo fucnionar sin Data Logger.

Por lo que he estado mirando, es mejor guardar los datos en la memoria RAM, un PIC que tenga mucha RAM que suelen ser los PIC18F y después almacenarlo con una memoria EEPROM 24LC256, 24LC1025, la que sea. Las 24LCxx se pueden conectar 4 y lo lee como si fuera uno.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ene 8, 2010)

bueno amigos yo soy nuevo en estos temas de pic pero ya me defiendo bastante bien en su programacion, pero quisera que me explicaran que es en si un data logger y q aplicaciones puedo hacer con eso. gracias


----------



## Meta (Ene 8, 2010)

Data Logger es un dispositivo que lo que hace es registrar datos, capturarlos y almacenarlo en la memoria EEPROM para luego transferir los datos al PC y ver sus estadísticas.

El que quiero hacer y usaré mucho es el del puerto serie asíncrono _(si es posible también hacerlo síncrono)_. Se puede hacer varios protocolo en uno y elegir a lo analizador lógico. Capturar datos I2C, SPI, USB, RS232, tarjetas de acceso e incluso que hacen algunos la Key de la X-Box, etc...

Lo puedes guardar en Accell y hacer gráficas para ver su análisis en caso de capturar datos de temperaturas, etc.






http://www.elektor.es/products/kits-modules/kits-%28-7x%29/data-logger-deluxe-%28070745-71%29.372421.lynkx

EDITO:
Por cierto, ahy un Data Logger aquí con código fuente libre y pcb.






*Features:*


LPC2148 ARM7
512K user flash
10 available GPIO pins
Built-in RTC
2 Status LEDs
USB Link LED
External interrupt
micro-SD socket
Compatible with low-cost flash media (related below) up to 2GB
Built-in MAX1555 USB charger (300mA max)
 Built-in USB mass storage device bootloader
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8627






Datasheet
Schematic
Main firmware
Alternative event logging firmware
Eagle Files
Bootloader tutorial


----------



## ignaps45 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola Meta, La verdad que vos y moya son mis ídolos en este foro!! La verdad que me nutrí mucho de sus post .
Te cuento que cuando iniciaste este tema yo tbn comenzaba con mi trabajo final de carrera que precisamente es un datta logger para un sensor de corriente que lo invente yo. Me llevo mucho tiempo pues empece de cero con ccs y hacer el sensor y su transaductor 2 meses de trabajo.

El Datta logguer que hice tiene las siguientes características:

1_ Use el pic 18f4550
2_La comunicación con pc es via usb con emulacion de puerto serie(cdc)
3_ Todo el código del pic esta hecho en ccs
4_Utilizo reloj de tiempo real ds1307
5_ Por el momento una eeprom 24lc256
6_Tiempo de muestreo con figurable desde pc con timer 1 y cristal externo 32768khz
7_Tambien se puede setear el Ds1307 desde pc
8_ para muestras uso el Conversor A/d a 10 bits de resolucion y maxima velocidad(48Mhz/32)

Ahora estoy haciendo el programa  para pc en visualc#2008 solo puedo recibir datos del datta logger(Hasta ahi llega el pdf que hiciste jajaj).
Bueno si quieren continuar con este tema yo estoy anotado
Saludos , muchas gracias


----------



## Alexjs30 (Oct 1, 2010)

ignaps45 dijo:


> Hola Meta, La verdad que vos y moya son mis ídolos en este foro!! La verdad que me nutrí mucho de sus post .
> Te cuento que cuando iniciaste este tema yo tbn comenzaba con mi trabajo final de carrera que precisamente es un datta logger para un sensor de corriente que lo invente yo. Me llevo mucho tiempo pues empece de cero con ccs y hacer el sensor y su transaductor 2 meses de trabajo.
> 
> El Datta logguer que hice tiene las siguientes características:
> ...





Amigo...necesito ponerme en contacto con vos, por el tema del datalogger, yo tambien kiero hacerlo para mi proyecto final...este es mi msn para ke nos contactemos: *Correo eliminado*. gracias.


----------



## jesant_caspa (Nov 11, 2010)

ignaps45 dijo:


> Hola Meta, La verdad que vos y moya son mis ídolos en este foro!! La verdad que me nutrí mucho de sus post .
> Te cuento que cuando iniciaste este tema yo tbn comenzaba con mi trabajo final de carrera que precisamente es un datta logger para un sensor de corriente que lo invente yo. Me llevo mucho tiempo pues empece de cero con ccs y hacer el sensor y su transaductor 2 meses de trabajo.
> 
> El Datta logguer que hice tiene las siguientes características:
> ...


----------



## ignaps45 (Nov 11, 2010)

hola alexis y jesant, diganme como puedo ayudarlos, la verdad es que estoy medio corto de tiempo. si tienen alguna pregunta puntual avisen


----------



## JONASING (May 26, 2015)

Hola, me gustaría ponerme en contacto con alguno de ustedes... les explico soy ingeniero civil estudiante de maestría, estoy monitoreando temperaturas en concreto hidráulico pero ocupo un Data logger para almacenar datos de las mismas temperaturas. Hay equipos comerciales para tomar lecturas pero cuestan alrededor de $1000 usd por lo que en un apartado de mi tesis estoy buscando desarrollar algo más económico. Como supondrán no tengo mucha experiencia en el tema
He estado utilizando sensor de temperatura lm35 pero no tengo con que almacenar datos para 28 días a un intervalo de media hora mínimo, cabe señalar que en muchos de los casos se tiene que dejar el equipo en la vía publica al tomar lecturas en losas de pavimento rígido.

Por lo que al ver sus comentarios sobre el tema me decidí a ponerme en contacto para ver si me pudieran dar algunas recomendaciones para lograr mi objetivo.

De antemano gracias y espero puedan ayudarme


----------

